# Linux os help



## Blohsh (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello, i just wanted a suggestion on what linux should i use. I play a online fps shooting game on browser (Chrome) so i have tried almost all windows but all have not good performance, i tried many linux os but best was bodhi linux with 50+ fps which was great(best of all), the only reason to not use bodhi is it got some issues, and less settings options, but the only packages i need is : cpufreq-utils, nvidia-340 and msr-tools.  i have used lxle os, bodhi linux, puppy linux, lubuntu, debian (with different desktop) like kde and lxle. pop os, zorin os, manjaro. So just suggest me which one should i try to get better fps (it will be possible by less resource usage.
My specs: core 2 duo P8400 @2.26 (kinda slow enough!)
10gb ram.


----------



## Uitlander (Jan 22, 2021)

Best Distributions for Gaming on Linux
					

If you are a hardcore PC gamer, Linux might not be your first choice. That’s fair because Linux isn’t treated as a first-class citizen when it comes to gaming. You won’t find the most awaited games of the year available on Linux natively. Not to forget that




					itsfoss.com


----------



## elghinnarisa (Jan 22, 2021)

For lower resource usage, your looking at anything smaller, lubuntu, puppy etc.
As for performance? Thats a rabbit hole and a half, it is almost as useful to roll a dice when expecting the results. 
I dont use linux for gaming as my go to OS, but I do have a friend who does and I followed his progress over the years. He can now achieve roughly 75% performance in linux compared to windows with his vega 56.*
The vega 56 was useless in 98% games the first 4-5 months he had it because the drivers where absolutely horrendous, well they are still horrible though.

Playing a game with him we both had on steam generally meant it took him 5-6 hours of performance debugging and error checking to get the game to run at least semi-decently. Its now been 5 years and he is dual booting again.

At the end of the day, if proper performance for gaming is what you want, expect to be tweaking configs and start options for anything and everything you do, thats just how it goes. And never expect windows performance in whatever game you wish to run. There are games you do get that, or even better. But those are built natively for linux, and they are far and few between.

*The standard disclaimer being that some things still just refuse to run even though they most likely should.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi,
Core 2 duo well I believe you're best off on windows 
Linux is a pita period.
Even win-7 would be better.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 22, 2021)

I think Lubuntu would be best. 20.04 and newer come with nvidia drivers included.  You just need to install wine from winehq.org,  and you are set.
Resource requirements of Lubuntu,  and linux in general,  are lower than windows.


----------



## Blohsh (Jan 23, 2021)

I only play a game which is browser based (webgl) it is not downloadable. so.. i use chrome browser on linux for it, windows is not giving nice results


----------



## elghinnarisa (Jan 23, 2021)

Blohsh said:


> I only play a game which is browser based (webgl) it is not downloadable. so.. i use chrome browser on linux for it, windows is not giving nice results


Would you mind telling us the name of said game? Would help in both others perhaps playing it and knowing more about the performance in that game under linux but also help find perhaps other information about said game and perhaps individual performance between OS's.


----------



## Blohsh (Jan 23, 2021)

warmerise.com and as i said before it is webgl based game, so multi thread is still in progress.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Jan 23, 2021)

Blohsh said:


> warmerise.com and as i said before it is webgl based game, so multi thread is still in progress.


Tried it on a laptop with debian 9, 7700hq. No issue whatsoever.
Tried it in a VM with ubuntu 20, 2 cores, their 3d accelerator. Also no issue at all.
The load is so low i cant even determine its load, its down in the noise.

So the question is, does your hardware have support for webgl mesa? and does it support hardware acceleration of it? Is it enabled in the browser?

I doubt any amount of changing distros is going to make any difference at all in this case.

It would most likely be a better idea to contact their support or forum, since they are the developers and should know more about its supported hardware than anyone here, with some luck at least.


----------



## Blohsh (Jan 24, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> Reply:


my cpu is running at 100% when i play. Also, hardware acceleration is enabled.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Jan 24, 2021)

Blohsh said:


> my cpu is running at 100% when i play. Also, hardware acceleration is enabled.


I did actually rummage through my boxes of useful items and found a old acer laptop with a Pentium T4200, 3GB RAM and a radeon mobility GPU whos name i already forgotten.

Either way, I did try it out on that laptop which does have a CPU of reasonable comparison to your own P8400 and I got a whole 9FPS.

So Im going to go out on a limb an say, your getting as good a performance as your going to get and I doubt there is much you can do to improve it with that hardware.


----------

